# Yay!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jasper made it through the night with no uke:!!!

Does anyone know how long I should stay with the chicken and rice? and if I need to mix it in with his regular food for a while when I return him to his regular diet?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy for you both. Nothing like a normal, quiet day after a scare like that. Sending loving vibes in your directions.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

HI Missy!

I have no experience with feeding the chicken and rice, so I can't offer any advice, but I just wanted to say I was really glad to hear Jasper's holding down his food and feeling a bit better!

Hugs!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Missy, my vet told me to give small meals of chicken and rice for 3 days then just go back to reg meals. Cicero did fine with that. I'm glad Jasper is over his little sick spell.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Missy,

Glad to hear Jasper is better. I don't know how long to feed them the rice and chicken, just be sure it is 2/3 chicken 1/3 rice in small amounts. I have feed my share of rice and beef, and to much rice plugs them up. give with lots of water.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hooray, Missy!

I usually transition back to regular foods. 1/2 chicken/rice + 1/2 regular food (whatever that is) for the first day or two.

Keep watching those stools......


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Glad to hear the news! We did about 3 days, then supplemented his regular food with pumpkin for a few days. (It made it easier for him to go back to the dull regular food after that delicious chicken and helped with loose stools to boot!)


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*chicken and rice is plenty good*

Good news!

Now the challenge is going back to regular food after the good stuff! My dogs would love to eat chicken and rice all the time.

Whew for you!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Missy, glad to know that Japsper is feeling better. Good luck with getting back to regular food. Jasper, keep well!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I've read about Jasper getting sick when our Bella threw up after breakfast. I'm glad Jasper is better. I don't know if I should be concerned about Bella, though. We switched to Innova about a month ago--before that she was on Canidae. She would throw up about once a month--that's one of the reasons we switched (besides reading this forum!). But she's still throwing up (a one-time event) a couple times a month. 

This morning, our DaniGirl refused to eat. I coaxed Bella and she ate, only to throw it up. Is all this normal? They go outside with one of us watching them so they couldn't have eaten anything. I thought it was odd that Dani refused to eat and Bella finally did only to lose it. 

We walk every day and I wondered if they could have picked up a virus. They run and play, even this morning, so my hunch is that it's a normal thing. Any ideas?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Nancy, how old are Bella and Dani girl? because puppies do throw up from time to time...so do dogs. but if it is pretty consistent I would take them to the vet. How are their stools? 

When Jasper was younger he would throw up bile every day at about 4p because he refused to eat breakfast and was hungry (that is when I started the food frenzy to find something they would eat) It becomes a trial and error. I found that Jasper does best on a moderate protein kibble, but Cash does best on all protein.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Bella is 14 months and Dani is 7 years. Their stools are solid. Dani has only been with us for 3 months. I think I'll keep a journal to see what common thread I'll find. If they don't get sick on a daily or regular basis, I don't think it's the food--right? Life was easier when I didn't know so much.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

Piper is getting over being sick and the Vet had me feed her boiled chicken breast with white rice for 2 days then slowly introduce regular food.


----------

